# Character portraits anyone?



## The Mirrorball Man (Jul 1, 2009)

I've just posted on deviantART the portraits of the six main player characters in my current D&D campaign. 

A male Human Paladin
A male Dwarf Warlord
A female Human Fighter
A male Human Wizard
A male Pookan Rogue
A male Selenite Warlock

Anyone else want to show us what their party looks like?


----------



## Frida (Jul 5, 2009)

You have a neat style, it has lots of character.

I illustrate all of my own roleplaying characters but I rarely bother to draw the other players or npc´s. But I did make these portraits of the player characters in our most recent campaign.

From left to right theres: 
Haru an eladrin rogue. He fell of a wyvern and died.
Liv a half elven paladin of The Raven Queen.
Aeron human warlock
Skugga human rogue
Glim eladrin ranger
and finally Olaf human fighter.







Heres another picture that I have done that might be of interest. Its a commissioned portrait of a roleplaying party, so I dont know much about the characters. There was an outragous difference in height from the smallest to the largest person in this party. Those to the right are dead.


----------

